# Artest: "Houston did me dirty"



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston did me dirty. I can't wait til next year when we go to Houston. I'm not shooting. All defense. Somebody getting locked da **** up





> I still feel blessed but they messed up my bird rights. So it's on as long as I'm in the league


http://twitter.com/96TruwarierQB

:laugh:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

He is not quick enough to overcome his bulk to go around the bigger ones anymore.
He is 30Y old and Weight 265b.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Whos he gonna lock up? Battier?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What in the hell? The Rockets didnt do him dirty, he didnt want to come back. He wanted to go to LA and if anything all reports indicate that LA didnt want to do a S&T. Also didnt Artest say it wasnt about the money, just about winning? Now he's *****ing about how he couldnt get the money when if he would have stayed, he probably wouldhave got more....

Typical Artest gibberish...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Whos he gonna lock up? Battier?


Yeah for real, now Battier will score 5 points instead of 8. Oh no, watch out.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

At this point in his career, Artest's ability to lock up a player depends on his ability to intimidate him.that's all, so move on Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn.... he's gonna take Chuck Hayes out our offense.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Saw this the other day on Hoopsworld and didn't even feel the need to read the whole article. Appreciate the fact that he kept his nose clean while he was here but, if I could say a work that started with "F" and rhymes with the word "Truck" then I would say "Truck Him"!

Do you know what vinegar and water sound like when mixed together? (ron artest is a "DOOOUUCHHEEE!")


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is another classic case of Artest being Artest.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Hey, how about that story of Artest getting on a bus with Rockets owner Leslie Alexander and a group of team executives sponsors before Game 7 against the Rockets in his underwear? He apparently was running late, had missed the player bus and didn't have time to dress. Do you really need to know anything else about why the Rockets showed this guy the door.


:whiteflag::bowen:

http://blogs.chron.com/sportsjustice/archives/2009/08/dont_lose_faith.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

mtlk said:


> :whiteflag::bowen:
> 
> http://blogs.chron.com/sportsjustice/archives/2009/08/dont_lose_faith.html


Old News buts still :wtf:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

after hearing this i hope either battier, ariza or hayes drop 30 on him hahaha, heck id be happy with 10 from each


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

he changes teams and now hes old and fat huh?

nice try...


----------

